# Told you I'd do it!



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is a fellow on his way here now to pick up the chicks or I guess pullets that I bought for Chicklett to raise. They are nearly the same size as the bantams in the pen now so it was time for them to find a new home.

I put in the ad, don't bother to contact me if you don't know chickens or don't have adequate housing. This guy knows his birds and has what they need to survive and keeps his old birds around. 

Mine kind of guy.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Sometimes you just find the right people at the right moment. Happy to hear you found them a good home. That's always nice to hear!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We got to talking as strangers will do. We covered some ground, he thanked me again said they were going to a good home. I told him if he had said the wrong thing on the phone and I didn't think he was the right person then I would have told him they were already gone. That I would rather keep them then let them go from a good life to one that stinks.

I got a text from him earlier. He was going to put them in a big brooder room but decided to see what one of his old hens thought of them. He said she took to them immediately so they're living with her and the rest of the flock.

I am surprised he didn't do quarantine. I guess he figured if I had so many old birds I must be doing something right.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Should've kept one, Robin


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was tempted but its too much of a struggle physically to keep up with what I have left now. The best option, for the peeps, was to go to a new home.


----------

